# Do you hate having to repeat yourself?



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Absolutely.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Before, yeah, I didn't like it, due to my impatience mostly.

Now, I realize that most of the time, when someone asks me to repeat myself, it's because they didn't hear me. I'm really, really soft spoken. That's probably another reason why I don't like repeating myself, I don't like raising my voice.

I still don't really like repeating myself because of that, but it's alright if they didn't hear me the first time. I need to practice turning up my volume to avoid it happening as often.


----------



## kittycatwindow (Jul 4, 2014)

INFJ-- HATE IT. I will repeat myself anyway most of the time, but it just irks me.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't like repeating myself, yet I will ask someone if I don't know.


Douchebag < Communication


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lady Mary said:


> *"I won't say it again!" Have you ever said this? Does repeating yourself make you crazy, or is it no problem? *



What did you say? :tongue:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I HATE it and I'm xSFJ.I usually say "Doesn't matter" if it's not something really important because some things I'm asked to repeat don't make sense a moment later(jokes,for example).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I generally hate it but not as much as other people hate not hearing it the first time.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't mind repeating myself, I'll do it as many times as necessary unless someone is just pretending to have not heard me and are asking specifically to be annoying (and sometimes I'll do it then anyways untill they get bored of their little game). I _want_ people to hear and understand what I said, I don't want people to feel lost, or confused, or out of it, so I'm going to make the effort to make sure they're up to speed if they ask me. I don't assume it's all their fault if they missed something or see it as some kind of social crime for sometimes being distracted or not having amazing hearing. 

I know some people find it annoying - as shown in this thread - (personally I really can't understand _why_), but it makes me wonder how they feel about other instances of repetition. Do you mind doing the same task over and over again like say... signing your name on the family christmas letter, folding it up, putting a stamp on it, 30 times in a row - that kind of thing. Do you mind when someone tells you something that you remember them telling you some time in the past (probably not word for word)? Would you never think of listening to the same song twice in a day? Do you mind re-watching a movie you've already seen or re-watching a small part of it when netflix reloads slightly before where you left off? Would you not want to re-read a book you've already read. Do you go crazy when the same 3 commercials keep playing while watching a game or show? Do repetitive/rhythmic noises in your environment, like say a bird or a leaky faucet, drive you mad? 

And now for a mini-rant
It actually drives me crazy when people refuse to repeat themselves, it's like 'well then why bother saying anything in the first place if you don't actually care to communicate to anyone?!' And a lot of times they'll say no in a condescending, demeaning way like if you didn't catch it the first time you're not _worthy_ of hearing their thoughts. It's really rude. (It seems arrogant to spitefully make people 'pay' for not hearing you, as if you are without question Perfect in communicating at all times and therefore any lack of communication must be some deficiency in the other person - bah!). It's also really annoying when people who habitually mumble refuse to repeat themselves, it's like 'if you're not gonna put any effort into communicating clearly then don't expect people to hear you.' And it's even more annoying when they insist that they are speaking up and speaking clearly, when it's pretty obvious that people aren't hearing them a lot of the time - which would be why they've grown tired of people asking them to repeat themselves. 

As a side note, people will often only repeat the last part of what they said, but more often than not it's the first part I didn't catch.


----------



## Sonyx (Mar 7, 2014)

I quite dislike having to repeat myself but I do tend to mumble sometimes


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am sometimes OK with repeating myself and sometimes annoyed.

OK with repeating: Environmental circumstances arise (_i.e._, noise) that make hearing difficult or the nature of the communique is of a complicated or complex nature. So long as the reason is not the chosen inattention of the listener I am fine with repeating myself.

Annoyed: When people don't really want to listen to me, then I get annoyed when asked to repeat myself. If a situation is truly urgent (health, life--that sort of thing), then I get very annoyed with being asked to repeat myself. [_I believe that impacts me thus because I hate being under the type of stress requiring immediate action._] I hate having to repeat myself when I wasn't audible. [_Mostly in frustration for my inability to gauge the environment as being suitable for verbal communication, like between rooms in the house._] I also get very annoyed when phone connections are poor and repetition is needed. [_I am more annoyed by uses of speaker mode when not needed, use of cell phones where known to be dodgy, and that sort of thing. These can be prevented._]

I am not associating repetition with _reminding_. A reminder would have a comparatively expansive gap between the time I say something and the time I restate it. Repetition would be immediate.



Aelthwyn said:


> ...I know some people find it annoying - as shown in this thread - (personally I really can't understand _why_), but it makes me wonder how they feel about other instances of repetition. Do you mind doing the same task over and over again like say... signing your name on the family christmas letter, folding it up, putting a stamp on it, 30 times in a row - that kind of thing.


I dislike mundane repetition especially if there appears to be no end (_e.g._, cleaning). There must be something new and fresh within routine (although broad routine is usually comfortable to a certain degree). 



> Do you mind when someone tells you something that you remember them telling you some time in the past (probably not word for word)?


I often interject as politely as possible that I remember the story especially if the perceived purpose is solely in relaying facts.



> Would you never think of listening to the same song twice in a day?


I would probably not consciously do this, but there could be exceptions of deep feeling...times that I am stuck...that may pull this out of me. I hate top 20 radio stations especially for this reason.



> Do you mind re-watching a movie you've already seen or re-watching a small part of it when netflix reloads slightly before where you left off?


No, I would not mind re-watching a movie given enough time lapse between viewings. I don't think that I would ever sit down and watch a given movie two or three times in a row. This for me falls into reminder vs. repetition.



> Would you not want to re-read a book you've already read?


I do this all the time, but again a time lapse would occur.



> Do you go crazy when the same 3 commercials keep playing while watching a game or show?


YES! I hate commercials to start with. When the same ones keep airing--ARGH! I often channel surf during commercial interruptions.



> Do repetitive/rhythmic noises in your environment, like say a bird or a leaky faucet, drive you mad?


I would not be bothered by bird calls and songs. I would be bothered by the dripping of a leaky faucet if I could not tune it out.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't particularly care because I'm usually the one who needs people to repeat themselves... I have pretty bad hearing.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted (Jun 29, 2014)

I can repeat myself twice, because maybe the first time the person didn't hear it.Other than that I would prefer not to repeat myself.


----------



## Infinitii (Jul 5, 2014)

Fear Itself said:


> I don't particularly care because I'm usually the one who needs people to repeat themselves... I have pretty bad hearing.


I'd have to agree with you there! I like to think that I don't have bad hearing as well, but it sucks having to ask others if they can repeat.


----------



## sanguerosso (Jun 25, 2014)

I usually just dislike people repeating themselves to me after I acknowledged that Ive heard them


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I hate repeating myself. I hate when people don't listen when I'm talking to them, or when they're easily distracted.


----------



## Pookie731 (Jul 15, 2014)

once or twice I will tolerate but if I have to keep repeating over and over, I start to get annoyed.

INFP


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I also hate when people repeat themselves to me. Just 'cause I didn't answer doesn't mean I didn't hear you.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a loud talker, so the chances of someone not hearing what I said due to volume are slim. I don't talk a lot of nonsense. When I talk, I find what I say to be important, so if someone was not listening to me, then I don't care to repeat what I said. 

I believe that if someone is talking, people should listen. It's just basic respect. If you aren't listening, you must not think what I have to say is important. If you do not find what I am saying to be important, then I will not repeat what I said. I don't like to waste my energy on people who don't care enough.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I hate it because I feel self-conscious. When I was younger, I used to speak incredibly fast, because I hated expressing my thoughts to people--I thought they didn't want to hear. So they'd end up asking me to repeat myself or just a blank "huh?" 

I don't really have that issue anymore, but often when someone doesn't hear me, they will ask me to repeat myself, bringing up those memories. xD


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

INFJ, and this is quite a problem for me. I will repeat my self, but I become self conscious of what I'm saying if I have to repeat it.


----------

